# Please VOTE FOR BELLA!



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Please go vote for Bella in Kipper's all breed photo contest.









Click here to vote!

She's the little one with the coke can...

Thank you!
Nicolle


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Just voted, she is in the lead!!







Its a really cute picture!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I just voted! VERY CUTE PIC!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwww!!!! Bella is in the lead at 31%!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Just voted for Bella and she's winning. Come on people...we have to WIN this time


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I voted. She's winning.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Voted. She is still winning!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Voted! She better freakin win!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Voted. She's at 33% now. She is kicking doggie butt lol. She is the cutest out of them all though so she will win and win by a landslide!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Yes but we still have to vote. My Bella started winning too but then the second day, that ugly pug started getting tons of votes and she lost so let's not forget to vote for Bella EVERYDAY


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Yahoo, she is ahead, just voted remind us daily!!!!! How could she not win the two best things, a malt and diet coke....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Jan 10 2005, 12:36 PM
> *Yes but we still have to vote.  My Bella started winning too but then the second day, that ugly pug started getting tons of votes and she lost so let's not forget to vote for Bella EVERYDAY
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I just voted. looks like bella is winning. Yippy


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Voted,will vote when i get home too.


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi Nicolle, I voted too. Bella is adorable. Good luck!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think we have a chance this time..every one please vote everyday if u can!!!!! yay bella...parker sends his luck to u!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Voted. Great results so far.....


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That is a super cute picture! Bella has to win!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Voted! She's winning!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you all for voting! Bella is so excited









Be sure to vote if you have made it there yet today.
I just got home for work and checked the results...she is still ahead! I also emailed my friends and family who are vowing to vote all week too!

Yipee!
Nicolle


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

done!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Just voted again from my house. Bella wishes Bella the best!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Voted Again!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's a new day! Go vote!
Vote here!

Nicolle


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Jan 11 2005, 07:46 AM
> *It's a new day!  Go vote!
> Vote here!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reminder... it helps!! Just voted... wow, I think she just might win!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Shes winning still!! Do you think this will be the first Maltese to win!?!?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

YEA!!! Just voted... She is up by 25!!!!!!!1


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Voted! Still winning 36%


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Voted again at work.... lookin' good!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Voted from work and will vote again from home...YAY!!!! I think we finally have a chance to win. Come on people, keep up the good voting


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I just voted...she is WINNING!!!!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Voted again and she's still winning, horay!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Voted again,Bella is WAY ahead!!!


----------



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

What kind of dog is that at the upper-left? I don't want to be mean, but it looks more like a brown raccoon or something!

Bella now has 65 votes and is winning!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad_@Jan 11 2005, 01:50 PM
> *What kind of dog is that at the upper-left?  I don't want to be mean, but it looks more like a brown raccoon or something!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29004*


[/QUOTE]


I agree


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This week I can vote every day without clearing the cache. I don't understand why it is different this week from a few weeks ago. Oh well, I voted and she's still winning. Go Bella!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay she is going to beat those poms!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

yeah she is winning, the one that looks like a raccoon states that it is a Pom???


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Voted again!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Voted again!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Voted from home!!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Voted and Bella is way ahead. Go Bella!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

VOTED AGAIN!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Just voted again... she is kicking butt!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Voted!!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Jan 10 2005, 08:12 AM
> *Please go vote for Bella in Kipper's all breed photo contest.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
voted!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Just voted...She is still WINNING!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

A new day! I'm a little late today....Be sure to vote!

Nicolle


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Voted! She has 103 votes now! the only one close to her is that Jack Russell and he's only got 48 votes.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Jan 12 2005, 11:35 AM
> *Voted!  She has 103 votes now!  the only one close to her is that Jack Russell and he's only got 48 votes.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29252*


[/QUOTE]


That is so great! She is totally going to win







!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Voted twice today.... I think she's got it sewn up unless something unexpected happens!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I voted again... she is winning


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

go bella go bella go bella.....


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wooo! I think we have this one this time!!


----------



## barbi0000 (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Jan 10 2005, 08:12 AM
> *Please go vote for Bella in Kipper's all breed photo contest.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbi0000 (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Jan 12 2005, 09:47 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


voted!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29228
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## barbi0000 (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Jan 12 2005, 09:47 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


voted!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29228
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

122-53


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

shes winning!


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Voted!!!! She is Winning!!!!!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just a few more days!
Vote when you get a chance...

Thank!!!
Nicolle


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Just voted! She is still winning!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

She is definitly still in the lead!!!! Wha who!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow... she's in a strong lead...... Go Bella!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Voted!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Still winning!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

VOTED


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Looks like we have a winner!!!!! Yahoo----only a few more days...and she is kicken


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is def. kickin fluff butt!!!


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Voted!!! Go Bella!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

ZsaZsa voted


----------



## barbi0000 (Jan 1, 2005)

I voted...go Bella....she's adorable!!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

One more day! (or does this contest go on the weekened too?)

Please vote!

Nicolle


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

There is noooo way Bella is going to lose! She has soooo many more votes than anyone else!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

She is up by 101 votes!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Voted!


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Bella has like 158 votes, the rest have less than half that-she's a shoo-in!!

And the fact that she's such a stickler about her girlish figure with the diet coke-LOL!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Just voted and she has 169 votes. She's going to win...I'm so happy that one of us will finally win!!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Just voted...she is still winning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Voted!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Voted, she's up to 177 votes. Let's try to get her over 200!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay belle....it's about time!!!!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Jan 10 2005, 08:12 AM
> *Please go vote for Bella in Kipper's all breed photo contest.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I just voted, she has the highest number of votes!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Yayyyyyyy







shes winning


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 10 2005, 04:42 PM
> *i think we have a chance this time..every one please vote everyday if u can!!!!! yay bella...parker sends his luck to u!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28821*


[/QUOTE]
I voted and will vote again tomorrow!!!







SHE IS THE CUTEST!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

what does she get for winning?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Voted! She's the only one that hit over 100. She's about to hit 200!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Voted. A victory is within sight!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How many more days do we vote? I don't think she can lose now.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

WooHoo







go bella! thats a crazy lead so has got to win


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

The site says the contest runs through the 16th...thats tomorrow (Sunday). I voted again today and will tomorrow but don't stress because she has a big lead!

Thank you all so much for voting and do vote if you have time today.
I'm not sure that she wins any thing except to be in the "Hall of Fame"
Just winning is good enough for me...









Nicolle and Bella


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I voted again. I hope she wins . She is way in the lead


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Jan 15 2005, 11:18 AM
> *The site says the contest runs through the 16th...thats tomorrow (Sunday).  I voted again today and will tomorrow but don't stress because she has a big lead!
> 
> Thank you all so much for voting and do vote if you have time today.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


YEAH!! Congrats!! A Maltese in the Hall of Fame!! Good enough for me!!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Jan 10 2005, 08:12 AM
> *Please go vote for Bella in Kipper's all breed photo contest.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I voted shes still winning by a lot!!!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Voted again. I noticed last week's contest had no maltese and not alot of ppl voted there. How come the last few times we had our babies on there, there were so many ppl voting!?!?! Maybe it is rigged.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Today is the last day!
Try to vote if you have the chance but don't worry if you don't









Happy Sunday!
Nicolle


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I just voted and there's no way anyone else can win. Bella is kickin' some tail!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Just voted again...


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I just voted....Bella has a huge lead at 39%....no way she won't win....... Congrats Bella


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

YEAH














Bella's gonna win!!!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Voted again...Bella is way ahead


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, it's over - they have new dogs. Bella won by a landslide. Yay us and Yay Bella.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

<span style="font-family:Times">*WOOHOO* </span>


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yayyyy Bella!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yippeeeee!!!! finally!! well i guess no one can enter for a while now..that way we can win again. go bella! great picture!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

My family has a group email (a yahoo group) and there was a cheer from everyone in my family today when I told them Bella won!!!

You guys were great to be so faithful to vote EVERYDAY!
Thank you!!!
Nicolle


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Glad Bella won!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

HOORAY! CONGRATULATIONS BELLA!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Finally maltese won!!!







So happy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

oH YEAH OH YEAH OH YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------

